# wwe wrestlers real heights



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Big Show 6'7? Seems a very off.

And wow Evan Bourne's 5'5? I never knew he was that small.


----------



## Jessem95 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rey Mysterio must be like 5'2 then.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Source?


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

batistah said:


>


Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

PricelessDamnation said:


> Source?


This. I find it hard to believe I'm as tall as Kane.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Show isn't 6foot7 he's more like 6foot10 or 11.
Look at this picture







the guy next to Big Show is 6'11 and has about an inch on Big Show so i'd say he's 6'10


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

He's just guessing which its not believable anyway. I'm 6'3 and I don't think that I'm taller than Orton or Christian.


----------



## haigz (Apr 4, 2012)

You are a little off. This is a subject i thibk about and research often.

Big show definatly not 7' around 6"9 or 10

kane has to be around the 6 ft 6 mark as he has an inch on barrett who is a legit 6 ft 5
Shaemus 6'2 (6'3.5 with his hair)
Randy orton is definatly in the 6'3.5 range or 6'4 as he is taller than 6'2 triple H and just shorter than 6'5 barrett.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


Did you expect anything else from him?


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

Kane is more like 6 foot 10


----------



## batistah (Sep 18, 2010)

Tobyx said:


> Big Show isn't 6foot7 he's more like 6foot10 or 11.
> Look at this picture


he wear boots thats give him extra 3-5 inches like kane .. he can'nt walk very well with it


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

batistah said:


>


Kane should come out just like this. Fucking scary.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Isn't 6'1 Cena's billed height as well? He's not shorter than that?


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


:lol


----------



## Truth_Mark (Jan 3, 2012)

2 things:

1) I know Kofi is a legit 5'10 or 5'11 tops. Saw him at MITB before the show and he was no taller than me (5'11)

2) Kane looks a lot like Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs in that pic.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Why do we care? You like feet or something?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread is so stupid, no metric system...?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

They used to be a lot worse w/ the fake height listings. these days they are at least close to accurate. 10 years ago they used to list RVD at 6 ft. and Jericho at 5'11. I'm almost 5'11, and met both of them, RVD on multiple occasions, and they were both noticeably shorter than me. RVD is about 5'9, Jericho is short as shit, he's about 5'7". Hogan was always a couple inches shorter than his listed height. Big show's never seem 7 ft a day in his life. On the other hand, Back in the day, scott hall was a legit 6'8", and that's what they listed him at so it is not universal.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


Really? It was a fucking press conference, of course he's going to wear his attire.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Brave Nash said:


> He's just guessing which its not believable anyway. I'm 6'3 and I don't think that I'm taller than Orton or Christian.


:lmao If you're 6'3 there is absoloutely no doubt you are taller than Christian.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


Probably because he's at a WWE event. If Kane wore shorts and a tshirt as his ring attire then he'd be wearing that too.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Really? It was a fucking press conference, of course he's going to wear his attire.


Then why is Kane dressed like he's about to mow his lawn?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

that's not kane! that's glenn jacobs.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Kane is the scariest ginger I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Then why is Kane dressed like he's about to mow his lawn?


Because the press conference hadn't started yet.  See, here's a picture of the press conference:


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Its only exagerrated by an inch or two. Kane looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I've actually standed next to The Miz and Im 6'1 tall.He's about the same height as me.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

mostly bullshit. no way christian is under 6 foot.

noway jericho is .5 taller than daniel bryan. did u even read that shit before u put it up? completely useless waste of space this thread is.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

There really not too exaggerated these days. I mean I took a class with Luke Gallows about a year ago and he was a giant, giant man.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK. I'M AS TALL AS BATISTA?


----------



## batistah (Sep 18, 2010)

DoubleAwesome said:


> I've actually standed next to The Miz and Im 6'1 tall.He's about the same height as me.


the guy next to the miz on the right is 5'9


----------



## Nitrolite (Apr 2, 2012)

batistah said:


> the guy next to the miz on the right is 5'9


Do you realise Miz has his head down in that picture?


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

How tall is Hornswoggle then?...Hmmmmm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God Damn Vanilla Midgets, fire all of them :troll


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

TempestH said:


> Isn't 6'1 Cena's billed height as well? He's not shorter than that?


Cena doesnt wear boots he wears jordans so he would be around the same height 6'0 1/2 6'1


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


Well Cena is a ginormous tool and a piece of shit so it's hardly surprising

Also those heights are inaccurate. Kane is at least 6'10


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Shaq is 7'1"


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

You're Pretty Good said:


> Kane should come out just like this. Fucking scary.


:lmao

That's another thread altogether!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Jessem95 said:


> Rey Mysterio must be like 5'2 then.


yes, there's a picture of him with Cristiano Ronaldo you can compare their heights.

Ronaldo is 6'1" and in this pic he's about 1 foot (or more) taller than Mysterio. maybe Mysterio is 4'11"


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


Its still real to him.

Ive met Rey mysterio and he is fucking tiny. Im about 6.1 and I towered over him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's taller than you'd think


----------



## ac_cloud (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm 6ft 4 ... just saying.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

ac_cloud said:


> I'm 6ft 4 ... just saying.


I'm 6ft 9..Isn't lying over the internet fun?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Have no comment for most of these but the Alex Riley number seems pretty legit. I stood next and we were looking eye to eye. 

But I also think Miz and Punk are at least a good inch taller than stated here, especially Punk, based on my personal experience.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Chip said:


> I'm 6ft 9..Isn't lying over the internet fun?


my penis is tiny.....this lying thing isn't fun (its really massive! or is that the lie WAAAAAA im so confused! hahahaha)


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

"big show 6 ft 7

kane 6 ft 5"

LOL no. Those guys are both much taller. Big Show is a legit 6'11" - 7'. He was only about an inch shorter than Shaq.


----------



## wcwepic (Aug 27, 2006)

Cm Punk, Christian and the Miz are all about 5'11.

Evan Bourne is 5'5, Rey Mysterio is 5'2, John Cena is 6'1 Swagger is 6'5 Sheamus is 6'3, Big show is 6' 10, Khali is 7ft, HHH is 6'2 so is The Rock.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im about 5'6 there's NO WAY Rey is the same height as me he's quite smaller


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is depressing T_T I'm only about 5'9. 

Anyway. I think Kane would be 6'9 standing straight up. 

Celeb height has a few WWE wrestlers. http://www.celebheights.com/s/-Kane-3139.html They're only guesses but they have pictures and such 

Eminem is 5'7


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Mysterio is actually 5'2. 
Jericho is meant to be 6ft or some shit like that (doesn't he snap at people who call him smaller than that?). I'd say he's around 5'9 at the tallest.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Big Show is a legit 7'

Kane from the source I once came across is 6'9. True or not, he is certainly taller than 6'5. 

Undertaker is a legit 6'8 and not 6'10


----------



## batistah (Sep 18, 2010)

avan jogia next to big show is 5'10


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Im more interested in the fact that Cena seems to wear his own apparel casually. What a fuckin tool.


You know that's a UAE press conference right? To promote the WWE and it's superstars to a newer geographical consumer?

I put Cena haters about the same level as Bryan marks on this forum.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kane out of his outfit looks like your average next door neighbour creep lol


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

mcc4374 said:


> You know that's a UAE press conference right? To promote the WWE and it's superstars to a newer geographical consumer?
> 
> I put Cena haters about the same level as Bryan marks on this forum.


Bryan marks are usually Cena haters as well.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

The heights the OP placed are doo doo


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

If anyone honestly thinks kane is under 6 foot 10 then there obviously a moron


----------



## Clodius (Apr 21, 2012)

i saw big show with josh matthews and it seemed to me show height is 6'6

batista looks 6'1 in this photo you can see nick diaz (6'1) 









cena looks quite short outside the ring 5'11 or something 









the miz, christian are same height of cena or shorter

jericho along with bryan, bourne, mysterio, hornswoggle are the pygmies of wwe they should tag team


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think CM Punk is somewhere in the high 5s. Triple H, Rock and Cena all seem around the same height, with HHH and Cena probably around 6'1"-6'2", and Rock at like 6'3". Jack Swagger is 6'5" I think.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Punk is 5"11? This can't be. When he and Orton faced off, they seemed like they are in the same height.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Undashing Rom said:


> Punk is 5"11? This can't be. When he and Orton faced off, they seemed like they are in the same height.


*Remember Punk wheres kickpads, which will add alot of height.*


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena - 6'0.5
Trips - 6'1
Taker - 6'6.5
Batista - 6'2
Rock - 6'1.5
Kane - 6'6.5
Big Show - 6'11
Orton - 6'3.5
Sheamus - 6'1.5
Swagger - 6'5
Del Rio - 6'2
Edge - 6'3
Punk - 5'11
Miz - 5'11
Truth - 5'11
Rey - 5'2
Jericho - 5'9.5
Khali - 7'0
Henry - 6'1
Bryan - 5'7
Bourne - 5'6


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*real heights

Big show 6ft 10
batista 6 ft 1
cena 6 ft
cm punk 5 ft 11
jericho 5 ft 10
christain 5 ft 11
miz 5 ft 11
jimmy wang yang 5 ft 8
daniel bryan 5 ft 9
dusty rhodes now 5ft 9 .....prime 5 ft 11
ric flair now 5 ft 10.....prime 6 ft
piper now 5 ft 10.....prime 6 ft 
iron sheik now 5ft 9....prime 5 ft 11
hogan now 6 ft 4......prime 6 ft 7
undertaker 6 ft 5......prime 6 ft 6
hhh 6ft 2
shawn now 5ft 11.....prime 6ft*
marty 5ft 10
ricky steamboat 5ft 10 (prime)
arn anderson 6 ft 1 (prime)
macho man 6ft (prime)
mr perfect 6ft 1 (prime)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock has got to be bigger than 6'1.5.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock has got to be bigger than 6'1.5.


I know he's not 6'5" anymore, but he has to be either 6'3" or 6'4".


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock has got to be bigger than 6'1.5.


He is


D17 said:


> Cena - 6'0.5
> Trips - 6'1
> Taker - 6'6.5
> Batista - 6'2
> ...


No offense, but a lot of these are way off. R-Truth isn't the same size as Miz, he is taller. Del Rio is 6'4" at least. Kane is taller than 6'6" and Edge is closer to 6'4" as well. Sheamus is not 6'1" and a half, and nowhere near it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock is 6'3.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Rock is 6'3.












Rock's wearing boots and Cena's wearing wierd trainers ^










Both wearing shit flickers ^

This would make Cena 6'2 (if Rock was 6'3).


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio 6'5
Alex Riley 6'2
Big Show 7'0
Booker T 6'1.05
Brock Lesnar 6'3
Brodus Clay 6'7
CM Punk 5'11
Cody Rhodes 6'0
Curt Hawkins 5'10.05
Daniel Bryan 5'8
Darren Young 5'10
David Otunga 6'0
Dolph Ziggler 5'10
Drew McIntyre 6'4
The Rock 6'2
Epico 5.9.05
Evan Bourne 5'7
Ezekiel Jackson 6'1.05
Goldust 6'3
Great Khali 7'1
Heath Slater 6'1
Hunico 5'7
Jack Swagger 6'6
Jey Uso 6'1
Jimmy Uso 6'1
Jinder Mahal 6'2.05
John Cena 6.05
Johnny Curtis 6'2
JTG 6'0.05
Justin Gabriel 6'0
Kane 6'9
Kofi Kingston 5'11
Lord Tensai 6'4
Mark Henry 6'1
Mason Ryan 6'3.05
Michael McGillicutty 6'1.05
The Miz 6'0.5
Primo 5'10
R Truth 6'1
Randy Orton 6'4
Rey Mysterio 5'2
Ryback 6'1
Santino Marella 5'10
Sheamus 6'2
Sin Cara 5'5
Ted DiBiase 6'2.05
Titus O'Neil 6'3
Trent Barretta 5'11
Triple H 6'2
Tyler Reks 6'2.05
Tyson Kidd 5'9
Wade Barrett 6'5
William Regal 6'2
Yoshi Tatsu 6'0
Zack Ryder 6'1
Camacho 6'1
Chris Jericho 5'9.05
Christian 6'0


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

they seem pretty acurate for me


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Your Mason Ryan was off he is not 6'3 he is 6'6 and inch taller then what they bill him as.Kane is at least 6'5 and Show is 6'10 most likely.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena - 184cm billed to 185cm
Triple h - 188 cm biled to 196cm
Orton - 191cm billed to 193cm
Sheamus - 191cm billed to 193cm
Jericho - 176cm/177cm billed to 183cm
Cm Punk - 180cm billed to 188cm
Del Rio - 188cm billed to 196cm
Rock - 191cm billed to 193cm
Bryan - 173cm billed to 178cm
Kane - 202cm billed to 213cm
Santino - 173cm billed to 183cm


----------



## batistah (Sep 18, 2010)

batista with josh rafferty (6'0" 182.88 cm)


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy Shit, I always thought having ADR/Sheamus/Randy Orton/Jinder Mahal Size was perfect, but that was because I thought they were legit 6'4"/6'5". Apparently I'm the same height as them lol. Something is wrong, too many guys that actually look longish are 6'2 based from those stats, which is my size, and I wouldn't consider myself longish, in fact I'd love to be 6'5", so something is wrong here. Yeah I have a height fetish, despite beeing 6'2 I'd do everything I can to be 6'5", imo that's a real mans height, I don't think men should be smaller than 190cm.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Where are some of you getting your sources from!? Undertaker is taller than 6'5. Taker is a legit 6'8


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that WWE alters the billed height and weights of the majority of their stars, where need be. There's plenty that are so massively exaggerated it's painful.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Speculation does nothing for me. Facts & sources please.


----------



## haigz (Apr 4, 2012)

best example of over exaggeration was at wm3. the hogan and Andre stare down the announcer says "hogan is 6 foot 8" and then "Andre is 7 foot 5" or something similar. Clearly at that point there was only 4 inches between them. Andre was never 7" u just have to go back and watch some of his matches and compare heights.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

No way Punk's 5'11 - he was almost as tall as Rock in those pics we saw from WM.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Rey Mysterio is at most 5'2, probably smaller. I'm only 5'3 and I was taller than him when I met him. Evan Bourne's only a few inches taller as well.


----------

